# finally...warm feet !!



## gadeerwoman (Dec 20, 2005)

I seem to have finally come across a solution to my cold feet when hunting. Late last winter I stopped by Dicks Sporting Goods and got some Wigwam 40 below socks. Been using them this season and so far they are the first things I have every found outside of boot blankets that keep my feet warm on cold cold days! Sure makes staying on stand easier when you got warm feet.


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 20, 2005)

I have not tried the 40 below socks but I know those boot Blankets really work!


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 20, 2005)

Have you tried the sock liners on first then your thick socks ....

That is all I can find to keep my toes warm....

besides the toasty toes....


----------



## dixie (Dec 20, 2005)

Toasty toes have helped me stay in the stand longer than anything else has during cold weather, wish I'd found out about them a lot sooner. I wear liners and wool socks with them, they're great.


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 20, 2005)

dixie said:
			
		

> Toasty toes have helped me stay in the stand longer than anything else has during cold weather, wish I'd found out about them a lot sooner. I wear liners and wool socks with them, they're great.


Whats a toasty toe?


----------



## dixie (Dec 20, 2005)

it's kinnda like hot hands branch, they don't get as hot as hot hands do but they're plenty warm enough to keep your feet warm, you put them down in the toes of your boots, they're a lot thinner than the hot hands paks are and shaped to fit in the toe of your boots.


----------



## alphachief (Dec 20, 2005)

I read on an earlier post (month or so ago) to try a pair of thin socks under a pair of wool socks and to use boots a size or so larger than you need.   Tried it this year and I'll be darned if it didnt work like a charm.  Not one morning of cold feet so far this year.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Dec 28, 2005)

Polypropylene socks under a pair of good wool socks make all the difference on earth.


----------



## DS7418 (Dec 29, 2005)

I use the boot blankets,, and if its real cold, I throw a hand-warmer pack in each one..
 That is the best thing I ever did. Works great.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Dec 29, 2005)

I actually have a pair of the Lacrosse Burlys that have a pocket on top of the foot to place a hand warmer. Pretty good idea but I think Lacrosse quit making the Burly with this pocket on top. Worked pretty well when I tried it.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Dec 29, 2005)

dixie said:
			
		

> it's kinnda like hot hands branch, they don't get as hot as hot hands do but they're plenty warm enough to keep your feet warm, you put them down in the toes of your boots, they're a lot thinner than the hot hands paks are and shaped to fit in the toe of your boots.



They are also made to work in limited oxygen environments unlike regular hand warmers.


----------



## Hunterrs (Dec 29, 2005)

I got a pair of the Artic Shield Boot covers for Christmas.  I haven't had a chance to try them out yet.  I had a pair years ago and the new ones are less bulky than the old ones.  The new ones will roll up in a fanny pack.  The old ones I used to carry thrown over my shoulder.  I don't know if it will get cold enough to use them this year though.


----------



## Davis31052 (Dec 29, 2005)

*cold feet*

I read you can spray your feet with anti-persperant (sp) to stop sweating. This, in turn, will allow your feet to stay warm as well. 

 Anyone have any direct experience with this? 

LF


----------



## frankwright (Dec 29, 2005)

I spray my feet with anti-pesperant,I wear a polyprolene liner sock under an 80% wool outer sock and 1200 gram Thinsulate insulated rubber boots. If it is freezing or below my toes will get cold.
I had the doctor check my circulation in my feet and he said it was fine.
The toasty toes with the stick on pad are the only thing that saved me.
Wednesday it was probably 40 derees and I wore uninsulated rubber boots,wool socks and the toasty toes stuck to the outside of my sock at the toe and my feet were toast.

Also if you are dumb like me and fish in bass tournaments when it is freezing and don't want to wear big boots, a toasty toe in each tennis shoe will keep your feet warm.


----------



## Dub (Jan 16, 2006)

Bubba_1122 said:
			
		

> Polypropylene socks under a pair of good wool socks make all the difference on earth.


I'll second that!!!!!


----------



## deersled (Jan 31, 2006)

If you don't like those things in your boots, just duct tape one to the top of your boot. Be sure to take em off before you get back to camp.


----------



## 7 Mag (Feb 1, 2006)

Along with the sock liners and the right insulated socks, if you have lace up boots, don't pull your laces tight. Leave them loose, this will allow better blood circulation keeping you feet warmer.


----------

